# this is just weird



## Void (Aug 24, 2003)

k my tanks been up and running for a week give or take a day and iv done tests the last like 4 days and.. i have yet to have any ammonia but iv had nitrite and nitrate.. i had another post about the nitrate bein there already and so i tested my tap water.. but it doesnt have any soooooooo this is just weird :/


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

no ammonia!! thats a good thing


----------



## Void (Aug 24, 2003)

well yea but its only been like... a week


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

What are the values?
Do you have any fish in the tank already? Or plants (with parts that are dying)? Is it a new tank? If not, is there still crap or food remains from the previous inhabitants left? Are you using a filter from an already established tank?
So basically, _any_ source of ammonia, no matter how small?

They may have caused a minor increase in ammonia, which in turn triggered a "mini cycle" which caused slight amounts of nitrItes and nitrAtes.

Other than that: I don't know...


----------



## Void (Aug 24, 2003)

brand new everything..

theres nothing in it but like 40 feeders they have been in there since the day i got the tank running no plants.. i have some driftwood in there that i got from the lfs 
but thats it.. i have bio spira coming to me.. itll probably get here tomorrow.. and some plants i ordered will probably be here in a couple days


----------



## newportman (Dec 14, 2003)

Void said:


> brand new everything..
> 
> theres nothing in it but like 40 feeders they have been in there since the day i got the tank running no plants.. i have some driftwood in there that i got from the lfs
> but thats it.. i have bio spira coming to me.. itll probably get here tomorrow.. and some plants i ordered will probably be here in a couple days


 do you feed the feeders. Give them a ton of flake food till they can be seen swimming with tiny logs hanging from there backsides.


----------



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

No ammonia is good,
Nitrite is bad, 
Nitrate is ok

Is sound like your tank is not cycle


----------

